# tras cambio de placa base, el cd de gentoo no es booteable

## papu

hace escasos dias actualice cpu, placa y ram y desde entonces los cds de instalación (2006, 2008...)  me dan el el mismo problema

de que no me dejan instalar gentoo por lo que fuera:

media not found

could not find cd to boot, something else needed!

mount: Mountin /newroot/dev on /dev failed: no such fir or directory

umount: coulden't umount /dev : Invalid argument

Determing root device...

coud not find root block device in:

please especify another value or press Enter for the same, type "shell" for a shell, or q to skip...

alguna idea, tanto xp como vista si me han permitido, aunque en xp también tonteaba hasta que consegui instalarlo, pero gentoo no hay manera

y no se que hacer  :Smile: 

saludos, adéu.

----------

## jkredd

una pregunta  ??

haz conectado todo bien como dice la fabrica de la placa, hd, cdroom etc ??

te lo pregunto por que hace un anio me paso algo similar al poner un HD nuevo.. y no era mas que el jumper del mismo y la placa que tenia,

Lo que me extrania mucho es el hecho que en windows tenias el mismo problema, tons si es algo de tu performance que estas insalando, dices que es una actualizacion de tu ordenador, tienes el HD anterior? y este HD tenia gentoo..? si asi es, ponlo, tal vez no jala el entorno X sonido y tal vez la red,pero si pasas al modo de consola nada mas seria configurar algo del kernel 

De todas formas dinos cuales fueron tus actualizaciones nombre y modelo de todo lo que actualizaste

Suerte

----------

## papu

 *jkredd wrote:*   

> una pregunta  ??
> 
> haz conectado todo bien como dice la fabrica de la placa, hd, cdroom etc ??
> 
> te lo pregunto por que hace un anio me paso algo similar al poner un HD nuevo.. y no era mas que el jumper del mismo y la placa que tenia,
> ...

 

si he cambiado placa, cpu y ram, el vista se me instalo bien( creo son problemas de controladores sata) , el xp me dio mucho lio y tuve que quitar un hd de los 2 sata que tengo para que me detectara uno como principal y asi instalar xp, curiosamente ahora no hace falta que haga eso para poner xp.

Pero el cd de gentoo no hay manera me dice eso constatemente, sera que no detecta los hd sata por defecto, no se que hacer la verdad.  Todo el resto de mi equipo esta igual que antes

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

La unidad (de dvd o dvdrw) desde la cual estás intentando instalar Gentoo está conectada a la controladora Serial ATA??

Salud!

----------

## papu

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> La unidad (de dvd o dvdrw) desde la cual estás intentando instalar Gentoo está conectada a la controladora Serial ATA??
> 
> Salud!

 

solo dos discos duros son sata  , la unidad dvdrw es ide.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## opotonil

¿Puede ser por la version del kernel del CD de instalacion? que no tenga los controladores que necesitas... Prueba con una ubuntu a ver si arranca y en caso de que funcione realiza la instalacion desde ella.

Salu2.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> ¿Puede ser por la version del kernel del CD de instalacion? que no tenga los controladores que necesitas... Prueba con una ubuntu a ver si arranca y en caso de que funcione realiza la instalacion desde ella.
> 
> Salu2.

 

Buena idea... De lo que se desprende: Recién salido Gentoo Minimal 2008.0 y ya hay una placa madre no soportada?

Sería raro, pero podría ser... 

También podría ser que la unidad de ¿cd / dvd? no esté leyendo bien... Me refiero a que lee una parte bien y luego por algun motivo ya no lee mas. Eso produciría un error como el que tiene apu.

Salud!

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Buena idea... De lo que se desprende: Recién salido Gentoo Minimal 2008.0 y ya hay una placa madre no soportada? 
> 
>  Sería raro, pero podría ser...
> ...

 

Pense que estaba utilizando la 2007... Con la 2008 la verdad que si parece raro que sea por los controladores del kernel, pero tambien hay que tener en cuenta que no deja de ser una beta.

En cuanto al CD/DVD si ha probado con varias versiones... seria mala suerte que estubieran todas mal grabadas. Teniendo en cuenta que los HD son SATA y el CD/DVD IDE me suena a ver visto mas de un post por el foro de gente que tenia problemas y tenia que quitar el soporte para IDE del kernel y dejar solo el SATA que por lo visto soportaba el IDE (no se si pudiera tener algo que ver).

Salu2.

----------

## papu

 *opotonil wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Buena idea... De lo que se desprende: Recién salido Gentoo Minimal 2008.0 y ya hay una placa madre no soportada? 
> 
>  Sería raro, pero podría ser...
> ...

 

el tema de placas con controladores mezcladas da problemas algo no acaba de funcionar bien(aunque la anterior placa que usaba tambien tenia controlador sata e ide y me fue bien), pero vamos meti una kubuntu y se me instalo perfectamente, es un poco rollo eso de tener que meter una distro para instalar otra.

No se como puedo quitar el soporte del kernel de algo sino no puedo ni instalar el sistema base realmente es un poco especial eso.

Es una lastima porque con el nuevo pc que tengo el gentoo 64 volaria literalmente, a ver si consigo ponerlo sino mal asunto.

Hacia 2 años y medio tenia el gentoo,  poner kubunto al esta acostumbrado a gentoo que es literalmente personlización extrema se me hace muy molesto e incomodo.

Quizas de seguir esto asi , pondria una debian pura o volvería a mi faborita slackware, aunque su soporte 64 antes era bastante limitado , no se ahora como andará.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Fuerza apu, que no decaiga!! Si ese Kubuntu detecta bien tu cdrom y tus discos, usalo para bootear y quedar parado en consola, y luego desde esa consola hace la instalación. A eso se refería optonil.

Que tiene de malo bootear con otro livecd? El resultado final es el mismo...

Salud!

----------

## papu

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Fuerza apu, que no decaiga!! Si ese Kubuntu detecta bien tu cdrom y tus discos, usalo para bootear y quedar parado en consola, y luego desde esa consola hace la instalación. A eso se refería optonil.
> 
> Que tiene de malo bootear con otro livecd? El resultado final es el mismo...
> 
> Salud!

 

ya pero eso no es serio coño xDD. gentoo tiene que saber detectar mi placa jijij

bueno más adelante lo miro , lo que me jode más es que tendre que configurar el kernel desde 0 ya que perdi mi .config , aunque tendria que cambiarle bastantes cosas a ser placa nueva y bastante moderna, jode bastante ya que andaba con ese .config hace años grrr, todas las demás configs de gentoo las tengo guardadas en ftp pero me jode caramba, hay  que ganas tengo de instalarlo con la cpu nueva  :Very Happy:  esto va compilar de la rehostia, que genial s.o es este sin duda.

Además el hecho de tener gentoo tanto tiempo y tenerlo perfectmaente configurado todo, he perdido mucha mecanica general de linux no se si sabré meterlo desde otra disto  :Smile:   Me encantaba slackware( y aún me gusta) lastima que el soporte 64 no andara antaño como deviera y sin el nivel de paquetes que hay en otras como debian o gentoo mismo, ¿no os gusta slackware a vosotros?

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *papu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ya pero eso no es serio coño xDD. gentoo tiene que saber detectar mi placa jijij
> 
> 

 

Ayudaría que detecte tu unidad lectora de cd, mas que detectar tu placa.  :Very Happy: 

 *papu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Además el hecho de tener gentoo tanto tiempo y tenerlo perfectmaente configurado todo, he perdido mucha mecanica general de linux no se si sabré meterlo desde otra disto   Me encantaba slackware( y aún me gusta) lastima que el soporte 64 no andara antaño como deviera y sin el nivel de paquetes que hay en otras como debian o gentoo mismo, ¿no os gusta slackware a vosotros?
> 
> saludos, adéu.

 

Que yo sepa, hoy en día no hay problemas en correr slack a 64 bits, no es que no me guste, es que nunca lo probé, ni lo vi funcionando así que lo poco que sé acerca de esta distro es todo teoría.

Meter gentoo desde otra distro? Solo booteas la otra distro, abris una consola y seguís el handbook. Mas facil inclusive que instalar usando el minimal cd de gentoo que no tiene entorno gráfico.

Salud!

----------

## papu

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *papu wrote:*   
> 
> ya pero eso no es serio coño xDD. gentoo tiene que saber detectar mi placa jijij
> 
>  
> ...

 

ya pero como voy a la consola sin instalar otro linux entero? eso es lo que ahora mismo no tengo claro, como bien dije tengo el tema linux generico muy abandonado estoy muy acostumbrado a gentoo y ahora mismo no sabría como, tendre que mirar info en www.

bueno a ver pues si me decido mañana :O

saludos, adéu.

----------

## jkredd

hola guenas boches...

No desesperes, realmente el boot de gentoo, (perdon) pero no tiene mucha importancia, nada mas sirve para poder darte un entorno para poder hacer la instalacion, la instalacion real serian los stages y el portage que bajas desde los mirrors , lo que hace el live es un kernel virtual y por lo regular es algo bajo de lo que muchos tenemos, un ejemplo seria que yo hago demasiadas instalaciones con el 2004.... (aqui es donde muchos me van a regañar), pero realmente me gusta mucho la pantallita azul que da esa version y lo unico importante seria que detecte el HD cual sea IDE SATA SCSI, y por supuesto el hilo mas importante seria la deteccion de red, en este punto el live CD no toca tu placa base

Yo tuve un problema similar hace meses con mi LAP y pude bootear desde una kubuntu te dejo el hilo

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-676280.html

aqui explco un poco de como lo hice, seria cuestion de echarle un poko al coco

Si tienes alguna duda, hechanos un grito por estos lares, de que la echamos a volar la echamos a volar

En cuanto tus configuraciones del kernel, definitivamente son nuevas por tu placa y vas a tener que pulir el kernel nuevamente... pero eso es lo bello y veras que va a volar mas que la otra

suerte

Salu2

----------

## papu

 *jkredd wrote:*   

> hola guenas boches...
> 
> No desesperes, realmente el boot de gentoo, (perdon) pero no tiene mucha importancia, nada mas sirve para poder darte un entorno para poder hacer la instalacion, la instalacion real serian los stages y el portage que bajas desde los mirrors , lo que hace el live es un kernel virtual y por lo regular es algo bajo de lo que muchos tenemos, un ejemplo seria que yo hago demasiadas instalaciones con el 2004.... (aqui es donde muchos me van a regañar), pero realmente me gusta mucho la pantallita azul que da esa version y lo unico importante seria que detecte el HD cual sea IDE SATA SCSI, y por supuesto el hilo mas importante seria la deteccion de red, en este punto el live CD no toca tu placa base
> 
> Yo tuve un problema similar hace meses con mi LAP y pude bootear desde una kubuntu te dejo el hilo
> ...

 

vale voy a intentar espero no tener problemas con la red, supongo no estará disponible  el net-setup con este modo de instalación, seguramente tendre muchos problemas para que me detecte la red. aunque una vez llegue al chroot podre configurar la red manualmente( si la detecta) dichosa placas nuevas.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## ackward

no necesitas red si tienes los ficheros ya descargados. Simplemente bajate el stage3 y el portage a un usb y tira de ellos. 

La red ya la tendras cuando arranques con el kernel ya configurado para tu placa (y habiendo configurado previamente los ficheros de configuracion de red pero es seguir el handbook).

----------

## jkredd

Cierto !!!

pero el problema de nuestro amigo es que no puede, ni siquiera bootear, entonces la solución de los stage y portage de los CD o DVD, tons la solucion sera bootear con otra distro

----------

## papu

 *ackward wrote:*   

> no necesitas red si tienes los ficheros ya descargados. Simplemente bajate el stage3 y el portage a un usb y tira de ellos. 
> 
> La red ya la tendras cuando arranques con el kernel ya configurado para tu placa (y habiendo configurado previamente los ficheros de configuracion de red pero es seguir el handbook).

 

bueno he estado curioseando , me montado mal el boot porque lo ponto todo en el misma particion 

hice mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/gentoo

       mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot (me sobra esta linea al montar todo en una sola partición creo)

 y al poner el genkernel(para probarlo ya que suelo montar a mano) no encontraba el boot pq estaba  .../boot/boot/boot/....    

la red la detecta dentro mismo del chroot , modificando net y resolv.conf a mano.

pero mi pregunta una vez haya compilado el núcleo y tal y cual y salir del entorno y poner todo en grub ( ahora tengo grub con kubuntu) df0( como suelo ponerlo siempre) luego la  particion kubuntu seguira existiendo no tendre gentoo y kubuntu en el mismo sitio ¿no? que se ha de borrar a mano o algo asi? eso no lo entiendo  :Smile:   o como va, luego lo sigo mirando.

Bueno a menos que hayais obviado que gentoo he de meterlo en otra particion que no sea la de kubuntu claro , en ese caso mal asunto pq tengo kubuntu en la particion donde quiero meter gentoo :O

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *papu wrote:*   

>  *ackward wrote:*   no necesitas red si tienes los ficheros ya descargados. Simplemente bajate el stage3 y el portage a un usb y tira de ellos. 
> 
> La red ya la tendras cuando arranques con el kernel ya configurado para tu placa (y habiendo configurado previamente los ficheros de configuracion de red pero es seguir el handbook). 
> 
> bueno he estado curioseando , me montado mal el boot porque lo ponto todo en el misma particion 
> ...

 

No entiendo la pregunta...

----------

## papu

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *papu wrote:*    *ackward wrote:*   no necesitas red si tienes los ficheros ya descargados. Simplemente bajate el stage3 y el portage a un usb y tira de ellos. 
> 
> La red ya la tendras cuando arranques con el kernel ya configurado para tu placa (y habiendo configurado previamente los ficheros de configuracion de red pero es seguir el handbook). 
> 
> bueno he estado curioseando , me montado mal el boot porque lo ponto todo en el misma particion 
> ...

 

es que tenia prisa  :Smile: 

digo que para instalar gentoo puedo hacerlo en la misma partición que tengo kubuntu o se sobreentiendo que ¿he de poner gentoo en otra partición a traves de  kubuntu?.  Sino fuera asi una vez instalado el entorno gentoo en la misma particion que kubuntu (mnt/gentoo) luego que ocurre con kubuntu  :Smile:  porque serguira estando fisicamente ahi.  

Creo que lo que me habeis dicho es siempre pensando en instalar gentoo desde kubuntu pero para ponerlo en otra particion distinta. Si fuera asi mal asunto porque tendría que poner gentoo en otra partición que no quiero, donde debería tenerla es donde ya tengo puesto kubuntu  :Smile: 

saludos, adéu

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> digo que para instalar gentoo puedo hacerlo en la misma partición que tengo kubuntu o se sobreentiendo que ¿he de poner gentoo en otra partición a traves de kubuntu?. Sino fuera asi una vez instalado el entorno gentoo en la misma particion que kubuntu (mnt/gentoo) luego que ocurre con kubuntu  porque serguira estando fisicamente ahi. 

 

creo que tienes un pequeño lío : si instalas gentoo en tu disco duro tendrás que hacerle hueco, como a cualquier otro sistema operativo, y si lo instalas en sitio del kubuntu, tendrás que formatear dicha partición.

Repasa la guía de instalación y aclara las ideas antes de hacer nada  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## opotonil

¿Tu refieres a instalar kubuntu y despues gentoo? por que no es a lo que nos referimos... Lo que queremos decir es que arranques desde el liveCD de kubuntu lo que no toca tu HD para nada (asi que no tendras ninguna particion con kubuntu) y desde hay, sin instalar kubuntu, abras una consola he inicies la instalacion de gentoo.

Si no era eso, no entiendo a que te refieres...

Salu2.

Edit: Te me adelantaste Gringo.

----------

## papu

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> ¿Tu refieres a instalar kubuntu y despues gentoo? por que no es a lo que nos referimos... Lo que queremos decir es que arranques desde el liveCD de kubuntu lo que no toca tu HD para nada (asi que no tendras ninguna particion con kubuntu) y desde hay, sin instalar kubuntu, abras una consola he inicies la instalacion de gentoo.
> 
> Si no era eso, no entiendo a que te refieres...
> 
> Salu2.
> ...

 

eso imagine pero como salgo a consola una vez entro el kubuntu sale el instalador grafico, ya he dicho que yo no he hecho esto hace tiempo hace mucho tenia puesto gentoo y tengo olvidado el linux en general, como voy a la consola una empieza el kubuntu?

disculpad mis cosas pero mi caso es asi de triste, aunque lo mas triste es que el cd de gentoo no me funcione como tal, ya me parecia a mi , pero de todas formas trasteando he descubierto alguna cosa que otra jaja.  2 años y medio con gentoo puesto desde que lo puse y donde entro de vez en cuando da mucho que olvidar.  De tods formas me fijare mejor ahora seguro hay alguna opcion para entrar en consola sin tener que instalar todo pero no se como es  :Smile: 

Yo soy usuario de linux y vos trasteando pero se me olvidan las cosas por la poca practica una vez puesto el sistema.

gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## papu

Supongo habeis querido decir una version linux cd live la version mia de kubuntu no es live, y de ahi la confusion. Lo que hare sera bajar una knoppix o alguna live , luego si tiene sentido lo que contais, ha sido un mal entendido, disculpad por haber hecho perder el tiempo

saludos, adios

----------

## papu

hola de nuevo damas y caballeros, bueno me bajado la 2007 cd live y deja entrar pero al la hora de hacer fdisk  a alguno de mis hd sato no los detecta, si no hay forma de arreglarlo de ahi, lo que hare sera poner un cd live ( como antes no nos entendimos) e intentar hacerlo de esa forma. Es una lastima pero bueno

mucho me temo que la version 2008 final tapoco me vaya. Avisen quien pueda de este fallo en la detección de hd sata en mi placa base ex38-ds4(gigabyte) que usa un chipset de  x38 con un controlador sata ich9r ambos de intel.

saludos adéu.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Deberías probar pasar la controladora Serial ATA en la BIOS de modo AHCI a modo SATA antes de tirar los guantes... Eso suele ayudar en casos como el tuyo. (Esperemos)

Salud!

----------

## papu

hola de nuevo  :Smile: 

Bueno tras instalar el gentoo via cdlive, despues de varios intentos ya que ya por esto u lo otro no quedaba correctamente puesto.

Resulta que el tema del inicio , si bien de otra forma, sigue presente pero de forma curiosamente extraña.

Resulta que el grub se carga y se para justo en 

grub>  y he de poner a mano cada vez el camino para que me arranque el gentoo. Pongo exactamente lo mismo que ya hay puesto en la configuración.

No logro entender pq no lo carga ya el automaticamente.

 Aquí mi grub, y aquí lo que he de poner cada vez para inciar correctamente:

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/ker root=/dev/sda2 vga=0x31A video=vesafb:mtrr:2,ywrap

boot

en fin es extraño esto.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No, no es extraño para nada.

Seguro se arregle reinstalando grub.

Salud!

----------

## papu

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> No, no es extraño para nada.
> 
> Seguro se arregle reinstalando grub.
> 
> Salud!

 

es la 4 vez instalo el sistema gentoo en esta semana y obviamente eso implica instalar grub unas tantas veces y el problema es exactamente el mismo

 :Smile:  Además el grub del kubuntu que he usado para instalar gentoo va perfectamente  a la primera. Mi anterior placa base usaba sata igualmente y el grub jamás me dio ningún tipo de problema parecido. Hace 6 años que instalo el cargador en el fd0, no me interesa para nada instalarlo en otro sitio(no me interesa puede dar problemas y ya estoy escarmentado en fd0 es perfecto para mi) , es mucho más comodo y seguro asi y de momento siempre me fue correctamente( también con lilo hace años).

como siga dándome problemas tendré que prescindir de este maravilloso s.o muy a mi pesar, de todas formas a ver que pasa.

saludos,adéu.

----------

## i92guboj

Yo también he tenido problemas al activar al mismo tiempo drivers IDE y SATA. Lo que hago normalmente es dejar solo el soporte SATA, y dejar que mis discos IDE se manejen por emulación. En cuanto al cdrom, simplemente añado esto a mi línea del kernel, y funciona sin problemas:

```

atapi_enabled=1

```

----------

## papu

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Yo también he tenido problemas al activar al mismo tiempo drivers IDE y SATA. Lo que hago normalmente es dejar solo el soporte SATA, y dejar que mis discos IDE se manejen por emulación. En cuanto al cdrom, simplemente añado esto a mi línea del kernel, y funciona sin problemas:
> 
> ```
> 
> atapi_enabled=1
> ...

 

aja pero eso donde lo añades, sino me dices donde pues puede ser en muchos sitios.  De todas formas supongo será en grub, aunque como bien he dicho

poniendo a mano en grub> me funciona lo mismo que he puesto en la configuración y teniendo en cuenta que el kubuntu arranca perfectamente soy incapza de saber que diablos pasa.  

Dejando de banda todo esto, mi placa me esta tonteando es muy nueva y es muy inestable a ver si sacan una bios pronto. Aunque para nada es normal ya que si un linux se instala bien  pues entonces  :Smile: 

saludos, adéu.

----------

## i92guboj

 *papu wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   Yo también he tenido problemas al activar al mismo tiempo drivers IDE y SATA. Lo que hago normalmente es dejar solo el soporte SATA, y dejar que mis discos IDE se manejen por emulación. En cuanto al cdrom, simplemente añado esto a mi línea del kernel, y funciona sin problemas:
> 
> ```
> 
> atapi_enabled=1
> ...

 

Perdón. Me refiero a la línea que empieza por "kernel" en grub, por supuesto. También puedes editar dicha línea durante el arranque. Grub te pone las instrucciones en pantalla. Básicamente, pulsa 'e' sobre la opción de menú a editar, luego ve a la línea que empieza por "kernel" y pulsa 'e' de nuevo. Ahora es donde puedes añadir eso, y cruzar los dedos a ver si funciona  :Razz: 

Esto es para el livecd, claro. Si hablamos del grub de tu disco duro entonces simplemente edita tu grub.conf y añádelo ahí.

En cualquier caso, y como bien dices, knoppix es simplemente impresionante en cuanto a la detección de hardware, siempre ha sido su punto fuerte, y hay pocas cosas que se le resistan. Bastante recomendable. Además, así tendrás con qué entretenerte mientras instalas tu Gentoo en otra vt o un terminal.

----------

## i92guboj

Cuatro últimos posts movidos aquí:

[gcc] - Actualizar gcc de forma segura (abierto)

Postead en el nuevo hilo para continuar la discusión sobre como actualizar gcc.

----------

## Stolz

 *papu wrote:*   

> mucho me temo que la version 2008 final tapoco me vaya.

 

Ya ha salido la versión 2008.0_beta2. Aunque ya hayas instalado desde el LiveCD tal vez deberías probar con ella aunque solo sea para quedarte tranquilo sabiendo que ya soporta tu placa.

 *papu wrote:*   

> Avisen quien pueda de este fallo en la detección de hd sata en mi placa base ex38-ds4(gigabyte) que usa un chipset de  x38 con un controlador sata ich9r ambos de intel.

 

Lo mejor que puedes hacer es avisar tu por si necesitan más datos. Repórtalo en la sección "Gentoo Release Media", componente "Install CD"

Sobre el grub, dices que cada vez que reinicias se pierde la configuración. ¿Es posible que hayas instalado Grub sin estar /boot montado? En ese caso podrías estar modificando el archivo grub.conf pero al arrancar Grub buscaría en una partición /boot vacía y por eso no hay rastro de tu configuración.

Saludozzzzz

----------

